# Trading Series 2 Amiibo Cards!



## silver_shroud (Jan 22, 2016)

All my duplicate cards have been spoken for! Thanks to everyone who traded with me so far, and I will post again when I have more extra cards for trading.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 22, 2016)

Great ! I'm glad to see someone who wants to trade. But you have to post your thread in the right forum, which is here : http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?157-Animal-Crossing-amiibo-Card-Post-Office


----------



## silver_shroud (Jan 22, 2016)

Boccages said:


> Great ! I'm glad to see someone who wants to trade. But you have to post your thread in the right forum, which is here : http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?157-Animal-Crossing-amiibo-Card-Post-Office



Ahh, thank you for redirecting me, I'll be sure to post again in the proper forum.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

You can report this and request a move to the post office to save yourself from making a new post!


----------

